# Dell 2707 picture settings



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a Dell 2707 monitor (27 inch wide screen) Im wondering if anyone has this and would be able to tell me the correct settings for brightness and contrast for watching an HD x264 file. I am noticing a huge quality difference from regular xvid but somehow I think the picture should be better.


----------

